# Altima Doesnt Start (No Clicking of relay either)



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

My friend was messing with the fuse box in his i forgot what year KA24DE Nissan Altima, and its the 98-01 chassis, and he installed some wiring component to his fusebox for his radio, and drove it home, the next morning it DIDNT start, when you turn the key nothing happens, no motor or starter motor turning over, the starter solenoid doesnt click over, and I had someone inside the car turning the key while I listened for the relay to click over.

He shook the battery and it ran, and then he turned it off and now it doesnt turn over (ALL electrical components work and the headlights are NOT dim)

Whats wrong?

PS.
I checked all the fuses with a test light and ALL interior fuses are good and the ones that I could check inside the engine bay were good to?

Please help. Friday night and we cant go anywhere.
Thanks!


----------



## TAZTECH (Sep 30, 2006)

is the battery cable tight to the battery?


----------



## TAZTECH (Sep 30, 2006)

sounds like something is loose near the battery.


----------



## Chunkey Monkey (Aug 14, 2006)

> sounds like something is loose near the battery


Yea, he's probably right. Try checking the cables running to your fuse box etc for breaks. Try giving them a wee wiggle to see of that helps.

Also, just maybe, your battery 'water' levels are really low hence the need for the shake, check that out and refill as necessary.

Other than that...try a different battery  

Good Luck


----------

